# R-15 died, what is directv replacing them with now?



## boogiebear64 (Apr 19, 2005)

My r-15 died. Direct said they would replace it, but now I am wondering what they are replacing it with? Anyone know the model number? Thanks.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

r16 I believe...that is their only current SD DVR...its a dying breed with everyone going HD


----------



## boogiebear64 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks, on their website they had a r-22 as their standard dvr, and I had heard horrible things about it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The R22 is "different". In reality it's an HR21 without HD enabled, unless you have another HD box, then it gets HD. I don't think it likely to get one.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

likely will get a r15 or r16. very unlikely will u get the r22. ive heard that they are converting the r22 units into hr22 units.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You're getting an R16


----------



## boogiebear64 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your help. My R15 has lasted 6 years, and suddenly would not cut back on. I am gonna miss it, especially till I get my new one. I hate being without tv. Now I can go look up the r16 manual.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel certain that you will find that they operate exactly the same.

The R16 can be used with a SWM system and the R15 can not.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...lti-satellite-receiver-(r16)&sku=185463000238


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe the only difference is the R16 is black, and like Jimmie says, SWM compatible. I think they even use the same software build.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

there is a (very) small chance you may get another r15 - only r15-300s are being deployed at this time in a small number of circumstances, likely you will get a R16.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

viclovr said:


> likely will get a r15 or r16. very unlikely will u get the r22. ive heard that they are converting the r22 units into hr22 units.


The R22 is actually an HR21 with the software modified so that it is not HD enabled. If you have another HD receiver on your account though, HD will then be enabled.

The R22 is now a discontinued unit. There is almost no chance that DirecTV will send you one as a replacement for a defective receiver. You can really only get from a third parties now.

- Merg


----------



## boogiebear64 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, I got a r15-300 to replace my r15-100. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Brubear said:


> there is a (very) small chance you may get another r15 - only r15-300s are being deployed at this time in a small number of circumstances, likely you will get a R16.


So much for trying to apply reason and logic.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> So much for trying to apply reason and logic.


What Brubear said was accurate though. While there are still some R15's that are sent out as replacements for defective units, the chances you will get one are slim. That doesn't mean it won't happen.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

boogiebear64 said:


> Ok, I got a r15-300 to replace my r15-100. Thanks for all the help.


You'll like it. I like my 2 R15-300's. They were built by RCA/Thompson and are very compact. They also don't seem to have the software glitches that the R15-500 has with the current release. Good luck with it!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I remember when I first signed up to Directv and I got a R15 SD DVR, I never had a DVR before or knew it wasn't HD, I had a small 26 inch Vizio LCD at the time and Directv had few local HD channels at the time and also nationals, Until I decided to get a bigger HDTV and Directv added more HD channels then I got a HD DVR (HR22). Then I realize how slow that receiver is on remote responses then added an HR24 when it was still new.


----------

